# William James Smith (not a nice birth )



## Dragonfly

On the 6th of February 2009 I went in for Induction. He was 41 weeks a 6 days over due. Think I was already in labour when I got there as I was 1cm gone at that point. later on that day after being brought down to the labour ward and sat there hours with contractions hooked to a machine. My consultant reccomended i go for an epidural as my cerve was stil high and the baby was on my spine and would be to painful without epi. So i agreed and took it. I was so scaed when he put that needle in all I could think was he may do permanant damage. 
Got past that some more needles and drips in me. had good craic with the midwife who was looking after me in labour. The it came her time to go at 9pm. by that time I really was sore but bearing it I was deiating andready. But as time went on up to 12.30 I was screaming in agony! The baby was on my spine so it wate out my arse and each time contractions came at I wepy. 

Then after much running about as there was about 15 around e they decided a c section as the only way as babes was not tuning or coming out anyway over way . 

Anyway screaming and crying, And so was I by the way as my Oh Darren got do upset he ran out crying as I was pulling at everyone like some women being murdered waiting for murder. 

My phone was off that day. Come 12 am There was so many people around me all I remember was being sick and the pain being unbearacble in my lower back. It even makes me cry thinking how sore it was. Darren wasnt to be seen he was out cying his eyes out as he wanted someone to help me , baby was not coming out at all and I was 10cm dilated. 

Doc was called and was wheeled off to emergancy c section which upset me also but at that point i was signing the to do anyting the pain was that bad. The epi had stopped working and i couldnt feel it working. I had to wait for the anestologist and i was screaming for him and near tearing cloths of people as no one could settle me. I thouhht films exagerated but they didnt this was far worse. I was sick a few more times even with all the anti sickness tabs i had in me. 

Then felt nothig, darren came back in looking worse for wear to sit with me through the section. baby was out in no time, I was so happy i couldnt feel no more pain and baby was fine. All darren could say was that he was proud of me and he was so sorry i had to go through that. Very scary and horrific thing to go through, once the c section took place I was ok. Wish I didnt have to go through the before that. 

But he is a cool baby! my birth story may not be fantastic as it wasnt and turned me off anyway doing it again but it was worth him.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

wow you had a very hard time of it hun.. atleast hes here now :)
Congrats
enjoy every second of him hun 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I cant walk still, my scar hurts and all my mucles are really sore and they wouldnt help me in hospital not even to get up to pee here they let me pee myself so Ieft after 48 hours. I know they say do it yourself but i needed help and get mre of it at home with darren than there. So glad to be home. Just want to be able to walk again. Its very sore. Cant believe he wanted out me bum lol


----------



## rita lewis

Congrats!xx


----------



## kelly2903

wow hun you really had a rough time, i hope your feeling better soon, xxxxxxxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i can sympathise hunni.. my sister had a c section with her 4th.. she was in alot of pain.. her baby wanted 2 come out bum first lol.. atleast your home and ur OH can wait on u hand and foot :D


----------



## lillysmum

sorry you had such a hard time of it - but it's good that you aren't put off doing it again and the end result is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats try and get some rest xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hug: Sorry you had such a rough time. Congratulations


----------



## honey08

congrats hun u and OH did fab !! xx


----------



## Drazic<3

sounds terrifying,
but well done hunny! Congrats!


----------



## Beltane

Congrats! Well worth the wait I bet!


----------



## jms895

Congrats xxx


----------



## massacubano

Hey there! congrats on the new baby boy! :blue:


----------



## Logiebear

Congrats hun and you did a brilliant job :hug:


----------



## clairebear

congrats so sorry you had a bad time of it x


----------



## katycam

Sorry you had a rough time, Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## lollylou1

sounds like you have had a very rough time, big hugs and well done, and i seen the photo on your other thread and he is beautiful

Lou
xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats again hun sorry it was such a rough one xx


----------



## Hevz

It's amazing that we go back for more isn't it?:dohh::rofl:


Well done babe and congratulations....hope you heal quickly honey:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jen1604

Sorry you had such a rough time!The end result was definitely worth it though,congrats hon xxx


----------



## helen1234

well done hun.
the pain will go soon, they made me get up 9 hrs after the initial pain burnt my insides iykwim, he more gentle moving around the better, move slowly but keep mobile, i was only in pain for 3 days and now 3 wks on i wouldnt even know i'd have a c section i'd have a c section again tomorrow. my labour was really painful compared to when i had my 1st and its put me off another baby now, and my oh was a complete mess the colour just drained from him too bless. but eventually the pain will be a distant thing.
enjoy your little William he's gorgeous 
xxx


----------



## violet 73

im sorry you had such a bad birth hun , ive had 4 c sections & i know that they do try & get you up as soon as possible as it helps things heal quicker , i know they don,t help not at all . xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Oh my that sounds scary! Glad your both ok in the end. Congratulations! xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations hun you did so well! Get some rest! xxx


----------



## Mamafy

Congratulations hun :hugs: sorry it didn't go well xxx


----------



## baboo

congratulations hun!
xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

That sounds truly flamin rotten!! I just hope that you heal quickly and your little man is pure joy for you. Well done.


----------



## navarababe

congrats hun x


----------



## Beth_18

:hugs: aww hun x x x


----------



## malpal

Congratulations honey!!!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations and hope you are relaxing xx


----------



## AubreyK80

Awww hope you feel better really soon, Congrats on your baby :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations, sorry you had such a hard time xx


----------



## Neecee

Congrats!!!!! I know how scary the whole emergency c-section thing is, but you've done well and he's a handsome young man!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

oh hun what an awful time you had with the pregnancy and then the birth to!! its all over now though and you have your gorgeous boy, cant wait to see pics of him, congratulations xx


----------



## Dragonfly

But now I dont wake up and vomit anymore in the night or have 20 pisses! :happydance:
on the other hand I look like a deflated old bag :cry:

I have pics on another thread in here but here is one. He is a good look chap and I cant stop staring at him he is so perfect.

I am breast feedig also and he loves it but my nipples are wreaked!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2975.jpg
File size: 78 KB
Views: 4


----------



## massacubano

Awe you are the one who was kicking mama on the video! how cute is that! handsome lil man Dragonfly


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

He's a doll congrats!


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

congrats!! sounds scary tho!! what hospital did u have him at? (im in NI too)


----------



## Dragonfly

NIfirsttimer said:


> congrats!! sounds scary tho!! what hospital did u have him at? (im in NI too)

Daisy Hill , Newry.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

oh wow he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

like this one,
 



Attached Files:







WilliamJames.jpg
File size: 73.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Gwizz

Its all over and Well Done :) Congrats to you both

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations and sorry to hear that your labour didn't go well.


----------



## pennysbored

Holy shit to your labour.
He is a handsome one, though.


----------



## cinnamum

congrats x x x x x you made my birth story seem like a walk in the park, well done you x x x x


----------



## elm

Congratulations, he's looking gorgeous - hope you're enjoying motherhood at least a billion times more than your pregnancy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## nataliecn

Sorry you had such a hard time with your labour.
But - he's adorable!
Congrats!


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------

